# usypianie dyski i proces sync_supers?

## canis_lupus

Usypiony dysk budzi mi się po kilku sekundach. lm-profiler pokazuje mi proces(?) sync_supers. Co to jest i jak to wyłączyc?

Dysk na sata, filesystem reiserfs.

----------

## one_and_only

Nie za bardzo ogarniam co się dzieje z tymi patchami z lkmla (czy i kiedy trafiają do jądra), ale:

http://lkml.org/lkml/2009/7/7/330

----------

## c2p

```
cd /usr/src/linux/ && wget http://lkml.org/lkml/diff/2009/7/7/330/1 -qO - | patch -p1
```

----------

## canis_lupus

Cyba udało mi się zaaplikowac łatkę. ale teraz output z lm-profiler wygląda tak:

```
Write accesses at 14/600 in lm-profiler run: +flush-8:0

Write accesses at 23/600 in lm-profiler run: +flush-8:0

Write accesses at 43/600 in lm-profiler run: +flush-8:0

Write accesses at 44/600 in lm-profiler run: +reiserfs/0

Write accesses at 53/600 in lm-profiler run: +flush-8:0

Write accesses at 57/600 in lm-profiler run: +flush-8:0
```

Da sie coś z tym zrobic?

----------

## one_and_only

Zdaje się przy włączonym laptop_mode (cat /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode) można zmienić (jakoś) częstotliwość "flushowania"

edit: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/laptops/laptop-mode.txt

----------

